

Poke Holes in My Startup Idea - jim_shook

Would be awesome to get some feedback on my idea.<p>Here goes: Simply, to create a news site (and eventually mobile app) that aggregates the best content on the web for a given news topic ie "Egyptian Revolution" or "Japan Earthquake" on a single, digestible page.<p>The key will be for the company itself to curate the best content (link to the best blog posts, editorials, infographics, videos, etc), provide good context for the news story (a timeline, wikipedia background info), and be highly visual/design focused for a more engaging news consumption experience (maps, videos, images, graphics, etc). There will also be a "discussion" element, showing tweets and potentially a Facebook powered comment section.<p>Let me know what you think. Thanks all..<p>Jim
======
PetoVera_Matt
Sounds like a similar content based strategy to Answers.com.

Are you familiar with All Top?

~~~
jim_shook
Certainly content based but not QA like Answers.com. And yeah I am familiar
with All Top but it's not quite the same. What I envision is a single page for
each news story that is a consolidation of all of the best content on that one
story.

So tweets, links to articles, photos, videos, political cartoons, wikipedia
links, etc.

